# How to attach a glass top?



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

I had some pieces of flame birch left over and decided to do a little experiment with them.








I am looking for some input on how to attach a glass top to these legs

P.S. please don't tell my wife I used the stove to make sure the legs were all on the same plane


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Super Glue…


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

The only thing that comes to mind is something like what Marc Spagnuolo did on his end table build.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

cut them so they are parallel to the floor…then a dollop of clear silicone…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ditto on the silicone.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

How permanent a fixing do you want?

If the table is never going to be moved, I would use the clear bumpers Jonathan mentioned, the top simply sits on and the bumpers have a good enough grip that the glass will not move from minor knocks.

I'm not sure about the silicone because it's never crystal clear - you might make a mess cleaning up the excess as well.

There's this product too;

http://www.amazon.com/Quakehold-33111-Museum-Gel-Clear/dp/B0002V37XY

Whatever you decide, it would be best to try it first on a test piece.

Dan Mosheim posted a great table here - maybe you could ask him.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56597


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

You could let the glass just sit on the silicone. The silicone will actually attach the glass unless you let the drop cure for about a week before putting the glass on it. When you do put the glass on the silicone, sprinkle a bit of flour on the silicone, just to make sure it doesn't stick. Nice looking pile of sticks you got there.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Duct tape would work.


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

I have used LEXCEL clear caulk for attaching glass to wood for over 25 years. Far better than silicone! It is extremely clear and does not peel out in a strip like silicone will after some time. It has some stretch to it after it dries. 
I install glass in cabinet doors with it, no rattles and very hard to break glass .
Clean up is mineral spirits (paint thinner).


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I like the look of the square cut corners too much to cut them off to support the glass…Thinking about a small glue block on the inside of the legs to support glass.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

You crack that stovetop and you've got bigger probs than a tabletop. 
Bill


----------

